# Go for a walk



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi folks

I have found that walking is great for stimulating positive thinking. I am one who gets depressed often but I find a good 20-30 minute walk will make me feel better. Also as you walk, talk yourself up. Just under your breath, say things like, I'm a winner, I am strong, I'm cool. 

By the time you get home you will feel so much better, walking induces endorphins which is a natural chemical that helps to eleviate depression.


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, ive actually done this in the past and it has actually worked. 

Ive also read about 'Happy hormones' being released whenever you excercise, maybe thats what you were talking about but i'm unsure :b


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes it does help. I do it all the time. Sometimes I get a bit overwhelmed with stressy feelings and the walk outside to some random places to clear your head does wonders.

It might work, it might not. Its always worth the try. It will only get better not worse.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

yup, it helps me. I used to walk all the time and it felt very good. I haven't walked in a while and have been feeling a little crappy.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I need a walk then. I'm sure 20 minutes wouldn't do it.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I love walking. It's like connecting with nature. It always make me feel better too


----------



## nexus6 (Dec 18, 2009)

I find the same relaxation on a bike ride. Pop in some good music and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## talespin (Dec 24, 2009)

I walk everyday, I try to go out twice for at least 30 minutes each, just throw the ipod on and get moving.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This reminds me that I should've gone for a walk today.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Solitary walks rule! I love them!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Sometimes it can get you depressed as **** though. I went for a big walk in the cold last Winter listening to Nick Drake's 'Pink Moon', and then Radiohead's 'OK Computer', the whole time assessing how f***** up my life was.

There was a crazy comfort in it, but I pretty much felt ready to kill myself when I reached my apartment. It was like this really unhealthy calmness.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Everyday I think about this. I must get out there and do it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm gonna go for one right now! Just waiting for my ipod to finish charging


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Didn't help me today. Almost 2 hours. Anxiety rawr


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Didn't help me today. Almost 2 hours. Anxiety rawr


rwar. i hate walking. makes me more anxious.


----------



## d4vid (Aug 31, 2008)

another vote for walking here... I love walking. I always walk instead of driving or whatever when I can; it does relax your mind.

Far better without music though, that would just make you feel cocooned! Better off exposing your senses to all the sounds of the outdoors, plus you are less likely to get run over by the traffic...

In my experience, it is easier talking with someone when you are walking together rather than just sitting, somehow makes conversation easier; don't know why!


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

S.T.A.T. said:


> Solitary walks rule! I love them!


 Agreed


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

I live near a wooded area that takes an hour to traverse and has little to no other people except fellow dog walkers who are always very friendly. I sometimes walk to music but prefer not to just in case someone says something to me and I unwittingly ignore them, as I'd hate that.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

I went for a walk earlier today and went past this house I glanced in the window there was this really old guy in a robe sitting there in a chair, it was frightening his hair was all messed up and he was petting a cat on his lap and pointing at me laughing so loud I could here him from the road I felt paranoid and kinda of like I was on drugs, it was so weird.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tell him to bugger off.


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Dec 18, 2008)

Sometimes, I dread walks because of the exposure to random people.. but, you know what? After every walk, I feel more uplifted. It has something to with w/ "pleasure chemicals" your brain produces, but I think it has some type of psychological effect as well. I think people aren't meant to stay in buildings for such long periods. Taking a walk breaks this cycle.

Also, sometimes I feel so much anxiety/depression and I don't even know why! When this happens, I realize that reflecting on it won't help. So, I go to the gym and channel my negativities into running and lifting weights. (There's a small community gym @ my apt.) If you don't have gym, try doing pushups, situps, squats, etc. I think the hardest part is the ability to channel your frustrations into something productive. By doing this, you'll release more pleasure chemicals and build self-confidence.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

defoe said:


> The problem with walking is that I dont particulary want that anybody sees me walking (sounds strange ).
> So I dont know were to walk und when to walk.
> (apart from when i get home from school  )


I know. I would feel like people think I'm so weird to be walking - maybe I picked the wrong time, weather, place, condition etc. :no
But if I don't walk I feel really trapped!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I have found that walking is great for stimulating positive thinking. I am one who gets depressed often but I find a good 20-30 minute walk will make me feel better. Also as you walk, talk yourself up. Just under your breath, say things like, I'm a winner, I am strong, I'm cool.
> 
> By the time you get home you will feel so much better, walking induces endorphins which is a natural chemical that helps to eleviate depression.


I do alot of walking, I can't at the moment because I have a chest infection and it's freezing outside so I start caughing after 2 minutes out. But generally I do otherwise. It does indeed relax.

I tend to do the opposite though, I let my mind go blank, that and exercising are the only places I really can.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I walk almost everyday, sometimes in really cold weather. Where I live there aren't many people around, only in the summer it's crowded. I don't really mind when I see other people, but I _really_ hate when cars go by. They seem to take forever, and they have to look at you so they won't hit you. I can never see into the cars either, so it could be someone I know. Sometimes I walk places I really shouldn't just to avoid people in cars seeing me.


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

Walking and bike riding are definitely escapes for me. I have a pond I can walk to that just soothes me. I had to work up to being able to leave the house alone first though. My first solitary walk (well first in several years) was so short and I remember feeling so on edge and full of paranoid suspense at anyone who would go by.


----------

